# Inflation



## Monkeygang (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello campers,
Any suggestions for a device that will both inflate rv tyres and our raft/ paddle boards?
Thank you


----------



## Kw harley (Apr 23, 2021)

Monkeygang said:


> Hello campers,
> Any suggestions for a device that will both inflate rv tyres and our raft/ paddle boards?
> Thank you


I have one of those pancake air compressor, it needs to have pressure up to 150 psi to air up tires on Motorhome.


----------

